
Koneko, a concatenative not-quite-Lisp for kittens - tosh
https://github.com/obfusk/koneko
======
ksaj
At first I was wondering why everything looks backward. But of course, it is
_stack_ oriented. I would expect push and pop to be quite powerful commands in
such a language, since it appears to be the method by which functions are
built and invoked.

There are a few crazy bits in there to keep it interesting. For example, bi
appears to be a "lite" version of Lisp's multiple-value-bind macro.

------
abrax3141
Sort of ... Forth ... but with CADAADR

